# direct to cd recording?



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

is it possible to record live to a cdr drive from a mic? i wanted to know because lengthy recordings are too much for my omputer, if i'm recording to my hard drive. most times, it freezes up and i end up losing the recording!


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I do a lot of recording to my hard drive also. Unfortunately I don't think there is a way to directly record to a CD.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks lola, i was just hoping...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, does anyone know what a program that could record directly to a cd drive would entail? im not sure how recording works....


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Not sure but you might like to check out NTrack here :

http://www.ntrack.com/

It would appear to be free at least on a trial - and there is a help forum to assist you in getting up and running.

Faling that try :

http://www.audiotools.co.uk

They too have a help forum should you need help looking for, or using a particular program.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd seriously consider fixing the computer. Let's say you could actually find a program that would record direct to the CD. If the computer died, as you have stated it's prone to do, the recording would be lost anyway. You have to close the recording on the CD, or it's worthless.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

seems like i remember musicmatch being able to do that. not sure though.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

where can i find musicmatch?

johnwill, i thought you could leave a cd "open" , close the session, and still continue recording to it at a later time. it just wouldn't be listenable until you closed it...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

To answer your question, yes it is possible, but the systems cost thousands of *$$$$.$$* and you would be much better of to just spend fifty bucks and get an extra hard drive to record on.

You have to close a CD or it is a coaster, but you are thinking about _rewritable_ media that can be reused


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

http://www.musicmatch.com/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a number of computers that run weeks without being rebooted, and they don't lock up unless I run really bad software on them.  I really think you're trying to solve the problem the hard way, the right way is to fix the computer!


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

by freezing up, i mean i have to use task manager to end the recording session. no restart or shutdown is required. i don't think my computer has ever totally locked up...
wet chicken, do you know anything about these expensive fancy programs? like- how do they work? 
i'm just curious...
(always curious)


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh and sancho, thanx for that, but i don't think musicmatch does.
it has line in recording, but not directly to the cd.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you're on the impossible mission when looking for a direct-to-CD recording application. It's just not something that makes a lot of sense, given the issues with keeping data flowing to the CD for such an application, and the ease of buffering to a hard disk. Also, for such an application to work, the CD would have to be recorded at 1x speed, and very few modern CD's will record at that speed anymore. I don't have any drive that will allow less than 4x recording here.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I found a something called CD Right Plus that says it will record audio directly to CD. Scroll down the page to the end.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Kerri Ann:_
> *wet chicken, do you know anything about these expensive fancy programs? like- how do they work?
> *


One of my companies is a professional recording studio (64 track digital) so I guess the answer to your question is yes 

We use only the P.A.R.I.S. system. It puts everything onto a special HD where we can edit and play with the tracks later. I don't think it has a feature to bus the sound to a CD burner, but I'm sure we could dump the audio straight to the CD burner if we wanted to. Don't know why we would want to do that though


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

well, i want to clear up all confusion here- my question has gotten muddled.

i want to know if direct to cd recording is possible, and now that i know it is, i want to know what would be happening behind the scenes in a program that could do this. i understand that it would make no snense for the purpose of recording music, but there are good reasons to want to record straight to a cd, instead of a hdd.
so i am not actually looking for something that can do what i want. i am just wanting to know possibilities.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks lola, that is what i was looking for, but the site it links to is in need of some fixes. i can't seem to find cd right plus...


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah, I know what you mean. The website needs a major overhaul. I did a search but all pages I found brought me back to the Prassi site.

I did find this site that may possibly be a download site but it wasn't working for me. Maybe you can try from where you are.

http://rotter.net/prog/cdrw.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kerri Ann:_
> *well, i want to clear up all confusion here- my question has gotten muddled.
> 
> i want to know if direct to cd recording is possible, and now that i know it is, i want to know what would be happening behind the scenes in a program that could do this. i understand that it would make no snense for the purpose of recording music, but there are good reasons to want to record straight to a cd, instead of a hdd.
> so i am not actually looking for something that can do what i want. i am just wanting to know possibilities. *


Perhaps if you actually stated what you wanted in the first place, the answers would be more on target.


----------

